
Ask HN: Which SDK is better if I want to use numbers in my app? - noproblem2
I need some way to make ar app where it can read numbers, I know on Vuforia it is not possible.
======
PaulHoule
Like with OCR?

~~~
noproblem2
Yes, like with this. But as I understand with OCR you should be connected to
the internet, I would like to have app working without internet.

